# Ulcerative eschar (debridement)



## daniel (Oct 10, 2008)

Note: At this time the opportunity was taken to Surgically debride the necrotic eschar on the dorsomedial aspect fo the hallux utilizing a #15 scalpel blade. The dorsal defect measured approximately 2-2.5 cm in greatest diameter.

Prior to the applications of surgical dressings, the surgical site was infiltrated once more with apporximately 4cc total of 0.25% Marcaine plain. The dorsal defect was packed with lodoform gauze and surgical dressings consisted of sterile adaptic, 4x4's and conforming gauze. 

I took the meet out of this OP note, so if it's a little funky, forgive me.


Which Debridement cpt would be used in this case.

Respectfully
Daniel,CPC


----------



## mbort (Oct 10, 2008)

he doesnt state how deep this debridement was therefore I would query the surgeon first and then look at the 11040-11044 codes


----------



## junebug1969 (Oct 13, 2008)

"At this time the opportunity was taken..." T

This seems to indicate that this was done in conjunction with another surgical service. Oftentimes incidental debridement when completing another service is either 1. included or 2. a different code than would normally be used if the main service was debridement. 

Is debridement the main service? If not, what is?


----------

